# Wednesday Evening Road Cruise...



## digiwalker (May 3, 2008)

Found this interesting duo crossing the street as I road cruised Queen Valley for herps, at first I thought it was just a tarantula...imagine my surprise! It was near dusk. Four pics I took below...


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2008)

Did you shoot that at night and what was the end result of the rendezvous?


----------



## digiwalker (May 4, 2008)

I shot it at dusk...I stayed parked until the wasp dragged its prey across the road to make sure it made it. The tarantula was already paralyzed by the time I happened upon the duo, so I assume the wasp was on its way to bury the hapless tarantula so the eggs it laid inside could develop into more little Tarantula Hawk wasps.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2008)

And to think I have been scouring the mountains and forests in search these little bastards while they are being picked of by wasps. That's nature, he..? :wall:


----------

